# Radiation from wifi router and cordless phone



## Dina1 (Aug 11, 2013)

My 4-yr old daughter's bed is very close to our WiFi router and our cordless phone- it has been this way since she was born! She has been napping and sleeping for hours with this exposure. Unfortunately I did not ever think much of it, until the internet technician came today and mentioned that there is a minimum space that is required between these devices and a child's bed.

I am so upset and full of worry about the effects of this. Can anyone please weigh in on the subject?


----------



## Nazsmum (Aug 5, 2006)

I would not worry and just move the bed or the router.


----------



## diana_33 (Sep 29, 2017)

There is no radiation. Phones and wifi are not radioactive. It is a bunch of radio waves which work on specific frequency. Lots of people have that phobia, which is nonsense. All devices have electricity which are the same as phone or router. A huge TV set radiates actually more than wifi. If you have your kid sitting literally in front of the TV it can actually damage her eyes, but not in some critical way. Just, don´t live in fear, it is all normal. Electricity and radiowaves are everywhere and are not dangerous for us or kids.


----------



## FairyMomma (Jan 5, 2021)

Although there is direct exposure to the skin, non-ionizing radiation can't damage DNA or cells directly, like ionizing radiation can. So far, there is no consistent evidence that WiFi routers or WiFi-powered devices increase cancer risk.


----------



## StephanieHarmon (Oct 26, 2017)

Just move the router just to be safe


----------

